# pci-kommunikationscontroller (einfach)



## sxar (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe hier jetzt schon ein wenig rumgelesen und bin nicht wirklich weitergekommen.
Im Geräte manager steht nur pci-kommunikationscontroller (einfach) mit einem Warndreieck und wenn ich auf Eigenschaften drücke sagt er mir es ist kein Treiber installiert.
Habe den Pc seit einem monat und die Meldung jetzt erst entdeckt.
Mein frage ist, welches Gerät ist der pci-kommunikationscontroller (einfach) und welchen treiber brauche ich dafür?
http://s1.directupload.net/images/120711/g6nvvzl5.pnghttp://s1.directupload.net/images/120711/g6nvvzl5.png
Habe daraufhin den unknown Device Identifier durchlaufen lassen. Da mehere Personen in anderen Foren thearts damit herausgefunden haben was falsch ist. Das was der mir jedoch anzeigt versteh ich nicht.
http://s7.directupload.net/images/120711/lf9nrw7n.png

Ich habe manschmal komische streifen beim spielen oder im internet explorer beim hoch und runterscrollen. Kann das davon kommen?
DAnke für eure Hilfe.

Werden die Bilder nur bei mir nicht angezeigt? Ansonsten auf die Links bitte klicken! 

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX
8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance Black...  
2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16... 
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual... 

Windows 7


----------



## derP4computer (11. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht hilft das hier: Implitech Intel Panther Point HECI System Driver


----------



## sxar (11. Juli 2012)

ja das Problem ist nur auf der wbsite kann man das nicht runterladen!^^
also bei mir funktioniert das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## sxar (11. Juli 2012)

O.k hab selbst was gefunden.
*Intel Management Engine Interface
*Das ding hab ich instqalliert und jetzt ist die anzeige verschwunden! 
Aber danke für die Hilfe°


----------

